# 1958 Black Phantom



## C M Gerlach (Jan 28, 2022)

Probably a bad impulse auction buy........four crappy one sided pictures....bought it unseen...with stupid tax and buyer premium in a little too deep, but whatever.....actually doesn't look too bad......assume its a 58, but no serial yet, pick it up tomorrow.....only a 10 minute drive..I don't know why i keep doing this...uggh.


----------



## mrg (Jan 28, 2022)

Lets see whats under that seat cover?


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 28, 2022)

I'll back up the "fact" that that's a 1958 model.  😜   It has the infamous Schwinn tank decal that eats the black tank paint. Plus it's the same "new" decal that was used on the new 1958 Deluxe Tornado's tank. The only Phantoms that had that decal was the later 1958's.

Looks like you really got carried away on the bidding! I hope you can get at least half of that $110 back when it's time to sell. 🤣

Here's a shot of the special tank decal that's on your new Phantom.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Jan 29, 2022)

Yeah,
Some good reads here pointed me in that direction.....sure wish that lot number was where the bidding stopped.....I'll post some better pictures when i get it home.


----------



## HEMI426 (Jan 29, 2022)

Yeah, I would say if that 110 was the price I'd say you stole it.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Jan 29, 2022)

Well.....the lot number was 110......the price was a bit more, but.........
An estate auction, talked to a family member who said it was his father in law's original purchased bike and that he rode it alot, but has been in outdoor storage for at least 25 years, and that i am the second owner.
Seemingly unmolested original as far as i can tell.
Missing a few bits, but damn, pretty nice...........
more pics.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 29, 2022)

C M Gerlach said:


> Well.....the lot number was 110......the price was a bit more, but.........
> An estate auction, talked to a family member who said it was his father in law's original purchased bike and that he rode it alot, but has been in outdoor storage for at least 25 years, and that i am the second owner.
> Seemingly unmolested original as far as i can tell.
> Missing a few bits, but damn, pretty nice...........
> ...




Oh boy, looks like that tank decal was new for 1958. Thanks for all the pictures!  👍


----------



## C M Gerlach (Jan 29, 2022)

Tank decals for this year have been discussed fairly well here, think this one adds to the subject....probably post it on that thread......


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 29, 2022)

Its a nice one,just needs a good cleaning


----------



## OZ1972 (Jan 29, 2022)

Congratulations nice original old phantom !


----------



## 1817cent (Feb 5, 2022)

A little elbow grease will turn that into a decent looking bike.


----------



## tacochris (Feb 7, 2022)

Not sure what ya paid but you landed a real hell of a solid patina bike buddy!  Dang...


----------



## C M Gerlach (Feb 8, 2022)

I did okay.....I'm a little bit undecided, i usually clean stuff up, but think i might leave this one alone for now.


----------



## vincev (Feb 8, 2022)

If the price seemed fair to you then dont worry .Just clean ,polish and ride. There is no connection to a price paid and how badly you want it.


----------



## tacochris (Feb 8, 2022)

Ide like to add:  For me, the battle is getting the bike and once I get it stuck in my head that I must own a bike, I do what I have to, to make it happen and sometimes I do pay a tad too much but it becomes about getting the bike and not the money side of things.  To me, money is only a stepping stone to saving a bike Ive already fallen in love with.  Maybe thats irresponsible, but if I connect with a bike....i dont think straight sometimes.


----------



## nick tures (Feb 8, 2022)

dont look bad at all !!  clean and grease the bearings and get matching tires and your off and going !  nice find !!


----------



## C M Gerlach (Mar 21, 2022)

I couldn't help it.....once i recovered the seat, and started with the bearings, i thought it needed to be cleaned up a bit......i guess next time i want to leave it crusty i won't start with the seat..........moderately cleaned.......1958 Black Phantom....I'm not really a "schwinn guy", but after working on it, and a test ride, i like it very much.......a keeper for now.


----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Mar 21, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 22, 2022)

Awesome bike ,great job on the clean up.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 22, 2022)

Nice job! After riding it a while you’ll be a “schwinn guy” they’re sturdier ( and heavier lol) than others. The geometry is also much better than a couple of others I had from the same era


----------



## ADKBIKES (Mar 23, 2022)

C M Gerlach said:


> Well.....the lot number was 110......the price was a bit more, but.........
> An estate auction, talked to a family member who said it was his father in law's original purchased bike and that he rode it alot, but has been in outdoor storage for at least 25 years, and that i am the second owner.
> Seemingly unmolested original as far as i can tell.
> Missing a few bits, but damn, pretty nice...........
> ...



march 57


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 23, 2022)

Nice bike! I love it...


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 23, 2022)

C M Gerlach said:


> I did okay.....I'm a little bit undecided, i usually clean stuff up, but think i might leave this one alone for now.



Outstanding job on the clean up, it looks great. I actually thought it looked good before, torn seat and all.  😅


----------



## ozzie (Mar 23, 2022)

Just beautiful.


----------



## nick tures (Mar 23, 2022)

nice job !


----------



## C M Gerlach (Mar 23, 2022)

Thanks, ..

Complete serial looks like 8L30265 if not a 1958 ill change the title.


----------

